
Show HN: Minimal freestanding C runtime for bare-metal/embedded PC projects - marssaxman
http://www.github.com/marssaxman/startc
======
marssaxman
I've just pushed an update with a simple 'hello world' demo and a script that
runs it under qemu, making this a little easier to play around with.

